# Is this blank useable?



## naynay (May 30, 2019)

Always grateful for a freebie and it’s cocobolo by looking at the crack down the length of the blank. Is this blank useable to turn a pen with? I know quite a bit of wood will be turned off. Wanted to make a cigar pen from it.


----------



## keithbyrd (May 30, 2019)

If that’s the wide part  of the crack you should be able to - I would be tempted to trim the cracked portion off to keep it from flying then you will know for sure if it will work


----------



## Sly Dog (May 30, 2019)

I’d agree, by the looks of it, but would probably drizzle some CA in the crack for insurance.  You’ll know more after you drill and see where the crack is in relation to the bushings or outside diameter.  Good luck!


----------



## GaryMGg (May 30, 2019)

What are the blank’s measurements and how far is the check (crack) from the edges?


----------



## Texas Taco (May 30, 2019)

I think it's turnable. It might take some creative positioning and some CA glue. It appears to have plenty size and length to give you at least one blank, maybe more.


----------



## naynay (May 30, 2019)

It's 5" long and standard 3/4" by 3/4". I figure as much wood comes off to get I round the crack would be a non issue.


----------



## ramaroodle (May 30, 2019)

Texas Taco said:


> I think it's turnable. It might take some creative positioning and some CA glue. It appears to have plenty size and length to give you at least one blank, maybe more.


+1
remember to use a mask as cocobolo is toxic.


----------



## naynay (May 30, 2019)

Thank you. My friend gave me a mask to wear for the B/w ebony but I admit I didn't wear it. I will start wearing a mask.


----------



## gimpy (May 30, 2019)

Not sure by the picture 
I would have to see it personally


----------



## naynay (May 30, 2019)

GaryMGg said:


> What are the blank’s measurements and how far is the check (crack) from the edges?



Crack goes from end to end


----------



## ramaroodle (May 30, 2019)

P.S.  I wouldn't try anything fancy like knots or segments but with some CA before and after drilling it should be OK.


----------



## magpens (May 30, 2019)

That blank looks very usable to me. . The crack seems  fairly close to one side and the crack does not go very deep. . I don't think you have any worries.

As Russ said above, "drizzle some CA in the crack ". . Use the thinnest CA you can get. . Even if the CA does not bond well to the Cocobolo, it will help keep things together while you are rounding the blank. . You may even turn most of the crack off when rounding.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 30, 2019)

naynay said:


> Crack goes from end to end


This was clear in the picture however not what I’m asking.
Put another way: what does the blank measure from the crack to the useable edge.

If the blank is large enough without the cracked portion, I’d cut the cracked portion off, drill in the center of the solid portion and build my pen from this. A finished cigar is about 9/16” +/-.


----------



## mark james (May 30, 2019)

Me... Its an experiment!!!   Turn on end, drizzle thin CA - NO accelaterator.  Let dry on its own.  Reapply as the Thin CA wicks down.  Reapply as many times without acelerentan


naynay said:


> Always grateful for a freebie and it’s cocobolo by looking at the crack down the length of the blank. Is this blank useable to turn a pen with? I know quite a bit of wood will be turned off. Wanted to make a cigar pen from it.



Shoot... A crack is just a sidewise segment. .   Turn it, worst it can be is a lost blank.  Have fun!


----------



## wolf creek knives (May 31, 2019)

naynay said:


> Thank you. My friend gave me a mask to wear for the B/w ebony but I admit I didn't wear it. I will start wearing a mask.



Just a word of advice and my honest opinion.  If you want to keep your sinuses clear and your lungs clean you should always wear a mask.  I used to use a lot of oak for furniture and didn't use a respirator and recently began getting a sensitivity to it.  I now wear a trend pro when I'm in the shop working on wood all the time.


----------



## mecompco (May 31, 2019)

Cocobolo can be really nasty--I won't have it in the shop any longer, which is a shame. I agree, that blank looks pretty good-sized--trim off the part with the large crack. You might get some thin CA to seep into the smaller crack to stabilize it while it's turned off.


----------



## sbwertz (May 31, 2019)

stabilize it with a little thin CA to keep it from coming apart when you knock the corners off.  The cracked portion should turn off as you turn the pen.


----------



## Woodchipper (Jun 1, 2019)

> remember to use a mask as cocobolo is toxic.


Now you tell me. I wear a mask unser my full face shield when turning or my wife will get nasty if she catches me without it.
Topic- Use a fine needle to let thin CA flow into the crack. I do this when I square blanks and see the CA leaves a space between the tube and wood. Put the needle into the space and let a drop of CA flow down into the crack.


----------

